# Eye Infection?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh! All of a sudden Odie started squinting her right eye. I'm thinking eye infection, or maybe a scratch? She CAN open it, and does, but you can tell that's it's more comfortable for her to have it closed. I feel so bad for her! Right before she started doing it, she was just cuddled under a blanket. She hasn't been wrestling with the cats or anything today. Poor girl. 

Of course this happens just as the vet office is closing and only the emergency vet is open tomorrow. Is this an emergency, or do you think I should watch and wait until Monday?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just looked in her eye as much as I could and I don't see anything in there, or any scratches. Although I learned that it's pretty hard to see much around a chi's eyeball!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If she is just squinting, but not scratching at it and there is no swelling or strange discharge I don't think it is an emergency. I'd watch close though, I am always very cautious with eye things personally. Could be a tiny scratch, those can be really hard to see.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> If she is just squinting, but not scratching at it and there is no swelling or strange discharge I don't think it is an emergency. I'd watch close though, I am always very cautious with eye things personally. Could be a tiny scratch, those can be really hard to see.


No scratching or swelling, just squinting. It's not watery or anything. Maybe just irritation? Maybe something got in there, but moved around to sides where I can't see or the back of the eyeball. Wish I could do something to help her! Our cat had something similar and it was part of an upper respiratory infection, but I haven't noticed any other symptoms in Odie except for this.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This happened to a Lady once. She was holding her eye about half closed and it was watering a lot. It subsided within a day. I think she just had something very, very small in it. Maybe that's what is going on. I couldn't see anything in Lady's eye either. I wouldn't guess it is an emergency either.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> This happened to a Lady once. She was holding her eye about half closed and it was watering a lot. It subsided within a day. I think she just had something very, very small in it. Maybe that's what is going on. I couldn't see anything in Lady's eye either. I wouldn't guess it is an emergency either.


That's good to know! I'm hoping it's just something minor like that. It just started watering a lot, so maybe whatever it is will come out on its own. Makes sense that it could be that because she's always burrowing under blankets. As clean as I try to keep everything, it's guaranteed that there's always cat hair lurking! Maybe one just poked her in the eye.

Here's my little patient (and my pjs haha)


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Poor baby! Eye issues are no fun! :-(
Flushing her eye with sterile saline will help to get anything out of her eye and soothe any irritation. Also, applying a warm compress for a few minutes at a time can help. If there is no inflammation or discharge, then it is most likely just a tiny piece of debris in her eye and once it's out she should be fine. However, if you notice inflammation of the conjunctiva or any colored discharge, then a vet visit is in order.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

ChiChiLove said:


> Poor baby! Eye issues are no fun! :-(
> Flushing her eye with sterile saline will help to get anything out of her eye and soothe any irritation. Also, applying a warm compress for a few minutes at a time can help. If there is no inflammation or discharge, then it is most likely just a tiny piece of debris in her eye and once it's out she should be fine. However, if you notice inflammation of the conjunctiva or any colored discharge, then a vet visit is in order.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! It's still much the same but I'm continuing to check periodically. A friend of mine told me that when her mastiff had an eye infection, the vet told her to do a compress with diluted (and cooled) chamomile tea. Have you heard of that?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good news!! She fell asleep and I thought it would be best for her to rest her eyes so I let her sleep. She woke up and there's no more squinting! Crisis averted. Thanks for your help everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay! Must have just been lint in the eye or something, glad it worked its self out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww boo booo poor babygirl! When my Baby gets that, i rinse his eye with saltwater. Gets rid of it in a couple of days! Just boil a cup of water to sterelise it and ad a half teaspoon of seasalt after, cool it and go! Use a cotton pad and soak it...and squeese the liquid into the eye.. Xoxoxoxo


----------

